# Heating pad to re-liquify honey



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

1 jar? Large pan of hot water out of the tap. Let soak for an hour or two. Invert jar periodically to mix. Replace water if it gets too cool. Supposed to work. I just used the defrost setting on the microwave oven the one time I had to reliquify a jar of store bought honey years before I started keeping bees. Now I would place it in my incubator to warm up.

Maybe you could put the heating pad in a small ice chest and not worry about trying to wrap the bottles?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I do use a heating pad to decrystallize honey. I use a a styrofoam box with a hole cut in it for the cord. It’s big enough so I can do a dozen jars at a time. Be sides I use it as a warming box when I make bread.


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

how long does it take to liquify it with that heating pad method smokepole? do you rotate the jars or anything inside the box? Thanks for the info.


----------



## BFD45 (May 25, 2017)

I've been using a food dehydrator to decrystalize jars of honey with great success. I can fit a full case of sealed jars with ease and set the temp and timer.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Depend on how hard that they are Crystallized. 24-48 in most cases. The edges sometimes are slower. I just go in and start pulling bottles till I see stuff that I don’t like.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

If you just want it liquified so it will pour and get rid of the obvious cloudiness, it can be done in hours at just over 100`F. If you want to totally rid it of all crystals that would otherwise see it recrystallize in a week or so, it will take much longer and a bit higher temp. 

Your mileage and all the claims on the internet will vary according to _the character of the local honey_.


----------

